# la niña fresa



## xareni

hola a todos   soy de México y aquí en mi país se ocupa mucho la palabra *fresa* para referirse a una chava que es muy creida, antipatica y presumida , estas chavas suelen decir mucho la palabra * osea* y la pregunta es como llaman ustedes en su país a este tipo de personas y cual sería la traducción de osea en ingles .   gracias por sus comentarios de antemano.


----------



## Laia

Hola!

en España a una chica así se la llama _pija_ y también dice mucho _osea_, _¿sabes?_ y _estoy divinamente_... jejeje... creo que en inglés es algo así como _posh_.

El chico es _pijo_.

Que vaya bien!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Aquí está otro hilo que se trata de o sea y pijo .
Saludos


----------



## Phryne

En Argentina no consideramos que sea muy snob decir "o sea".  
A la gente que ustedes llaman "fresa" o "pijo/a" (muy gracioso esto de pijo/a!!!  ) les decimos "conchetos", "caretas", y sé que hay muchos más pero ya no me los acuerdo.

saludos


----------



## Antonio

Bueno y como se dice *"niña fresa"* en ingles?


----------



## Mita

Sólo por "cultura general", en Chile una niña fresa es una "hueca" (usualmente tienen la cabeza hueca...  ). También podría ser "cabra cuica" (cabra = niña y cuica se usa para referirse a que es de clase alta, despectivamente). Pero hueca puede ser de cualquier estrato social 

Saludos,


----------



## Phryne

Mita said:
			
		

> Sólo por "cultura general", en Chile una niña fresa es una "hueca" (usualmente tienen la cabeza hueca...  ). También podría ser "cabra cuica" (cabra = niña y cuica se usa para referirse a que es de clase alta, despectivamente). Pero hueca puede ser de cualquier estrato social
> 
> Saludos,


 Jajaja, nostros también les decimos "hueco/a", pero eso no los hace "fresa" si es que yo entendí bien lo que es "niña fresa". 
En inglés, por ejemplo, diría "hueco/a = bimbo" y "fresa = snob" 

(como sinónimo de "snob" también se les dice "uptown girls" a las "chicas bien"/"chicas finas", teniendo en cuenta la parte de la ciudad en donde viven). 

... yo mejor no digo donde vivo.... 

saludos


----------



## ILT

Antonio said:
			
		

> Bueno y como se dice *"niña fresa"* en ingles?



Pues como ya apuntaron antes, creo que *posh* es lo más adecuado, aunque *spoilt brat* y *snooty* también pueden servir.

Saludos


----------



## Lizajoy

How about "stuck up", as in:

"She's really stuck up.  How can you stand to be around her?"

Saludos,

Lizajoy


----------



## Sindri

despues de habar estado en méxico por un año diría yo que:

o sea = in other words
Fresa = rich person or snob someone not so rich but still really trying to look and act like a rich/snob one
comprate un bosque y pierdete = una frase genial 
tipo de que = kind of ( I´m not too sure about this one though, cant recall any example of anyone using it but I suppose it would be translated like that)

saludos


----------



## marikat

hola! cual es el differencia entre CHULO (en un sentimiento malo) y pijo en españa, y como es chulo en comparasion a fresa en mexico (y latin amer?)  ???????? y como chulo, pijo y fresa significan cosas buenas en algunos tiempos o siempre las significan cosas malas?? gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## alvarezp

En inglés se usa "valley girl". Incluso hay un artículo de la Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valley_girl

Pero pensando un poco, y quizá yéndome off-topic, algunas palabras que usan los fresas se vuelven divertidas para "los normales" y los muchachos las comienzan a usar por divertidas. Incluso algunas nacadas, diría yo... y se quedan!


----------



## Laia

marikat said:
			
		

> hola! cual es el differencia entre CHULO (en un sentimiento malo) y pijo en españa, y como es chulo en comparasion a fresa en mexico (y latin amer?) ???????? y como chulo, pijo y fresa significan cosas buenas en algunos tiempos o siempre las significan cosas malas?? gracias!!!!!!!!


 
Ser "chulo" significa "ir de sobrado", "ir de prepotente", creer que tú eres el mejor del mundo, el que mola más, el que es más guay...
_Una persona chula_ is someone who thinks he/she is the king of the world,...

Fresa (México) = Pijo (Spain) = Posh (in English)


----------



## Javier-Vega

Aqui "chulo" tiene un significado diferente. Puede ser lo mismo que guapo (handsome). Del mismo modo chula==guapa==linda, etc. 
Por otro lado, dependiendo del contexto, "un chulo" puede significar lo mismo que un "padrote", "cinturita", etc, es decir lo que en ingles es "pimp".


----------



## srsh

Sindri said:
			
		

> Fresa = rich person or snob someone not so rich but still really trying to look and act like a rich/snob one


 
Creo que esa es una muy buena definición de una persona fresa, además de que son fácilmente identificables por su manera de hablar tan característica hehe (despues de un rato de escucharlos como que tus oidos empiezan a doler y te da dolor de cabeza ).


----------



## Clau926

En algunas partes de Colombia las llamamos "picadas".  Esa chica es una "picada"


----------



## The Translation Weezer

En Venezuela sería una "sifrina" o "sifrino"


----------



## juramaca

Los adolescetes de mi casa les dicen 'Preppy girls' a las 'chicas fresonas' de su secundaria. Tambien me parece que las acusan de ser 'natural blond', que seria 'rubias naturales'. En Mexico nunca usamos 'rubia' en forma derrogativa, pero parece que en Texas las rubias tienen fama de cabeza hueca. Aunado al echo que usan 'like' cada 3 palabras, I like went to the movies, and like, it was such a good show, like, you can't immagine, like .........


----------



## XXDEADMANSSkullXX

xareni said:


> hola a todos  soy de México y aquí en mi país se ocupa mucho la palabra *fresa* para referirse a una chava que es muy creida, antipatica y presumida , estas chavas suelen decir mucho la palabra * osea* y la pregunta es como llaman ustedes en su país a este tipo de personas y cual sería la traducción de osea en ingles . gracias por sus comentarios de antemano.


----------



## XXDEADMANSSkullXX

ok yo soy mexicano americano e vivo en los estados unidos a desir le alguien fresas es prerp en espanol aqui no hay un lenguaje para los fresas como en mexico si no que pues la malloria de los fresas son gabachos e pues te disen q hablas como gabacho


----------



## fenixpollo

Hi, deadmanskull, and welcome to the forum. I'd like to offer some suggestions to your post:





XXDEADMANSSkullXX said:


> ok yo soy mexicano-americano y vivo en los Estados Unidos. A decirle alguien fresas es prerp (?) en espanol aquí no hay un lenguaje para los fresas como en México si no que pues la mayoría de los fresas son gabachos y pues te dicen que hablas como gabacho.


 What you're saying is not very clear. Could you explain some more?  

When you reply, please follow the rules of the forum and avoid SMS chatspeak.  

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## vetetuasaber69

Esta expresión pija ('fresa', 'posh') es más reciente en España, aunque tampoco mucho: 'te lo juro por la cobertura de mi móvil (celular)'.

Volviendo a la pregunta de *marikat*, un 'chulo' (o 'chuleta') es alguien prepotente, alguien que se cree algo (por encima de los demás), y que, por tanto, 'va de chulo' por la vida. No lo confundamos con algo o alguna situación 'chula', que es bonito, agradable (p.ej., ¡qué zapatos tan chulos!, el ambiente era muy chulo, busco una relación chula con alguien, etc.).

Yo creo que hay una idea equivocada sobre qué es un _pijo_ (un 'fresa' en Mx o un 'pitillo' o 'gomelo' en Colombia), por lo menos en España. El pijo no es alguien de la alta sociedad de toda la vida; no, porque esa gente es muy natural en su comportamiento entre iguales, se mueve en su esfera exclusiva y no necesita alardear ante otros; el pijo es el que pretende emularlos, pasar por estupendísimo, por algo que no es, un 'wanna-be'; compra los productos (o parecidos si no puede pagar los otros) que usan aquellos, frecuenta sitios de ese ambiente, etc. Esa es mi percepción.


----------



## JARJAR

En E.U. una  niña fresa se le puede dicir "Prepi, Prepie, Prepy, o Frepie" en Ingles.  Y la palabra "osea" es igual a la palabra "like"  Por ejemplo. I'm like so not going to that party" "  Like totally not my scene"


----------



## anipol

Hola, foreros, qué hilo más divertido. 
En Argentina los "chetos/conchetos" o como se llamen ahora usan también: "nada" (o "nah") cada 2 palabras (o palabra de por medio) ¡¡o sin nada en medio!!!
En EE.UU. escuché hace varios años el "kind of" o "kinda" usado como el "tipo que" de acá ("He's kind of cute"). 

--¿Y qué pasó? 
--Tipo que... tipo tipo... nah... todo bien... tipo... nada...
-- Ahhh

En varios programas de la tele se parodiaba esa forma de hablar, creo que uno se llamaba "Tipo que na" y otro, no tan paródico, se llamaba "Rebelde Way". Si queren "apreciar" el tono y la gestualidad particular de estos niños, seguro que hay algo en uTube. 
Tipo que nah...


----------



## amra

juramaca said:


> En Mexico nunca usamos 'rubia' en forma derrogativa, pero parece que en Texas las rubias tienen fama de cabeza hueca. .



Bueno yo soy mexicano  y continuamente rubio se utiliza como sinónimo de tonto, especialmente entre los jóven. Y aquí hay chistes acerca de rubias y rubios, y cuando alguien rubio dice o hace una tontería se le dice *tenia que ser rubio.* Por cierto no tengo nada contra los rubios, solo es una aclaración.


----------



## RIU

¡Juas! O sea, que después del curro que me he dado leyendo este pedazo de hilo, me surge una duda. Chicas fresa, fantástico, hasta en mono y todo, pero ¿y los chicos? ¿Chicos fresa, parece que he leído?  Como que me parto antes de empezar; suena a un mariconeo que no veas, sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, por supuesto. En fin Pilarín, cosas del lenguaje.

Eso de los rubios... ¡que cruz!


----------



## amra

I "Chico fresa" y tienes razón muchas veces se le da la intención de "gay"


----------



## RIU

Ya, no deja de ser un puntazo. 

Gracias.


----------



## autrex2811

xareni said:


> hola a todos   soy de México y aquí en mi país se ocupa mucho la palabra *fresa* para referirse a una chava que es muy *creída*, *antipática* y presumida , estas chavas suelen decir mucho la palabra * "_*o sea*_* y la pregunta es *cómo* llaman ustedes en su país a este tipo de personas y *cuál* sería la traducción de "_*o sea*_" en inglés . Gracias por sus comentarios de antemano.



Más bien es "*o sea*", no "_ósea_"


----------



## autrex2811

JARJAR said:


> En E.U. una  niña fresa se le puede dicir "Prepi, Prepie, Prepy, o Frepie" en Ingles.  Y la palabra "osea" es igual a la palabra "like"  Por ejemplo. I'm like so not going to that party" "  Like totally not my scene"



Verás, es que NO es "osea", sino "o sea". Yo uso "o sea" y no soy fresa. Aquél que diga "O sea, lo importante es tener una buena dicción", no es precisamente una persona fresa. Imagínate un "escritor fresa", ¡ni lo mande el Altísimo!


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

En Puerto Rico, chulo es bueno, aprobado, apreciado, algo que se ve o está muy bien. Incluso exageraban (en los 70 cuando yo residía allá) y decían que algo era "una chulería en pote", indicando que era lo más grande, buenísimo.

_Nota de moderadora
Comentario fuera del tema borrado (regla 15)
Bevj_


----------



## Rocko!

xareni said:


> hola a todos   soy de México y aquí en mi país se ocupa mucho la palabra *fresa* para referirse a una chava que es muy creida, antipatica y presumida , estas chavas suelen decir mucho la palabra * osea* y la pregunta es como llaman ustedes en su país a este tipo de personas y cual sería la traducción de osea en ingles .   gracias por sus comentarios de antemano.


Lo que tú dijiste no describe a las fresas sino lo que tú sientes por ellas, y bajo ese sentimiento, tal vez: “a bimbo girl”.


----------

